# Logitech G910 Lichteffekte



## ozhan (6. Februar 2016)

Hi

Hab mir mal das Logitech G910 geholt. So finde ich es nicht schlecht, bietet viele Möglichkeiten zum einstellen usw.

Hab aber mal ne frage zu den Lichteffekten.

Kann man sie auch irgendwie Programmieren, wie bei der Razer Blackwido Chroma Tastatur? Bei der Chroma kann man ganz eigene Lichteffekte erstellen usw. Wäre schön wenn sowas bei der G910 auch gehen würde.


----------



## JackA (8. Februar 2016)

Öm einfach mal auf Youtube gucken?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2cnaFbXaBpY:181

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## the.hai (8. Februar 2016)

Was willst du denn Programmieren? In der Logitech software kannst du doch alles mögliche einstellen, den profilen zuweisen etc etc.

Ich habe meine ja aufgrund unlösbarer treiber/software/sound probleme zurückbringen müssen.

Bin jetzt auf die Corsair Strafe RGB Silent gespannt.


----------



## ozhan (8. Februar 2016)

Solche Effekte oder einfach mal selber was ausdenken
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pd934M95go

JackAss danke für das Video aber ich finde diese Effekte nicht die er da eingestellt hat. Ich kann leider nicht sehen welches Programm er dafür nutzt.


----------



## the.hai (8. Februar 2016)

ozhan schrieb:


> JackAss danke für das Video aber ich finde diese Effekte nicht die er da eingestellt hat. Ich kann leider nicht sehen welches Programm er dafür nutzt.



Was brauchst du denn noch alles?

[Name der Software] – Logitech Support

Arx Control

Einfach mal das Handbuch nehmen und lesen^^


----------



## ozhan (8. Februar 2016)

Sag mal kann ich ws nicht erklären oder verstehst du es nicht? 
In der Software sind vorgegeben Effekte und der Typ im YouTube Video hat Effekte die es in der standart Software nicht gibt. Z.b auf die Taste drücken und es gehen Lichter wie Wellen von der gedrückten Taste los usw.
In der logitech Gaming software ist nur vorinstallierte. Im Video von dem Asiaten sieht man das er eine andere Software nutzt aber nicht wie die genau heißt. Unter Vento Monitor hab ich auch nichts gefunden.


----------



## the.hai (8. Februar 2016)

Also das zweite ist ja nichtmal ne G910 und ansonsten kannst du die Profile selberschreiben. Unter dem ersten Video ist doch sogar nochmal alles verlinkt^^

[2.5.0] G910 & G410 Keyboard Spectrogram (Audio Vi... - Logitech Forums

https://github.com/jwrpalmer99/LogitechVentMonitor

Ich sage doch  LESEN


----------



## ozhan (8. Februar 2016)

Aber wo? Mach mal bitte Screenshot. Bei mir werden keine links angezeigt


----------



## the.hai (8. Februar 2016)

ozhan schrieb:


> Aber wo? Mach mal bitte Screenshot. Bei mir werden keine links angezeigt



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cnaFbXaBpY

Unter dem Video steht:



> *Veröffentlicht am 26.11.2015*
> My room is very noise so i must remove the sound in this video.
> This is all of my led effect i have, if u have more than mine, pls share your link
> 
> ...


----------



## ozhan (8. Februar 2016)

Danke. Bei mir konnte ich Text nicht weiter aufklappen. Lädt und lädt. Daher übersehen

Da nein English aber eher schlecht als recht ist muss ich gucken wie man das nun einstellt


----------



## ozhan (11. Februar 2016)

https://github.com/jwrpalmer99/LogitechVentMonitor
hab es jetzt von dort direkt runter geladen, es entpackt abewr keine exe zuum installieren dabei. kann mir einer sagen wie das nun geht oder hab ich das falsche geladen?


----------



## ozhan (12. Februar 2016)

Keiner ein Plan?


----------



## Djackpp (21. Dezember 2016)

Die Tastatur an sich ist schon sehr schön. Was kostet es. Bevor ich suche, schätze ich 59 Euro, stimmt?
Eigentlich dachte ich dass es ein DJ-Mixer ist. Wie sieser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildquelle: Envirel.de


----------

